# Mp4 Player formats



## 425728 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a Goodmans mp4 player and I was wondering what format I need to save Ebooks in, so they can be read on my mp4? Also what format do I save pictures in? Thanks.


----------



## blackdronza (Mar 30, 2009)

Stan Hardy said:


> I have a Goodmans mp4 player and I was wondering what format I need to save Ebooks in, so they can be read on my mp4? Also what format do I save pictures in? Thanks.


.jpeg or .jpg is the format you need to save pictures. Unfortunately, mp4 players does not support eBooks.


----------



## 425728 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes mp4 players do support ebooks. I have figured out mine needs to be in .txt format.
Pictures don't work in .jpg format for some reason?


----------

